# varza



## chinesegirl

This varza is not the varza in sarmale, i heard that in a romanian tv competition show, the judge said to many girls:
Tu ai facut foarte bine; tu ai facut varza.
whats the meaning of varza here?


----------



## farscape

a face (ceva) varză = to make a big mess (out of something), to mess things up 

It has to do with the rather messy appearance of the cabbage leaves.

f.


----------



## chinesegirl

Farscape, mersi mult pentru raspunsul tau rapid si pentru ajutor!!!


----------



## OldAvatar

chinesegirl said:


> This varza is not the varza in sarmale!



You made my day! Big hug!


----------



## chinesegirl

OldAvatar said:


> You made my day! Big hug!


 
mersi, te pup si te imbratisez !


----------

